# Vessels stuck in Baltic Sea ice (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A number of ships, including ferries with thousands of passengers, are stuck in ice in the Baltic Sea, officials say.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Global warming strikes again!


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

> They say no-one is hurt and there are currently no evacuation plans.


We have been dealing with ships and ferries stuck in ice on Canada's East Coast for decades. The only problem is when the ferries run out of booze for the Capers and Newfies!


----------



## rob mcc (Jan 16, 2008)

got stuck in the baltic a few times running to riga in whinter have played football on the baltic and headed a goal [didnt do any slide tackels though] amazing some of the daft things that we could do a few years ago


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Stuck in the ice in the Baltic in March ? Must be a bad news day, it would be more reportable if there was *no* ice in the Baltic !

Mike


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

I was on the ferries 2 weeks ok and it was hard going then. Silja Symphony had to use her 4 engines instead of run on 3 as she usually does. The captain said it was very hard to keep to the time table. He Said back in the good old days they never had this problem with Finnjet as she would power up through any thing.

John


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

cos918 said:


> I was on the ferries 2 weeks ok and it was hard going then. Silja Symphony had to use her 4 engines instead of run on 3 as she usually does. The captain said it was very hard to keep to the time table. He Said back in the good old days they never had this problem with Finnjet as she would power up through any thing.
> 
> John


In winter Finn Jet didn't use the gas turbines but regular diesels. However she still had a lot of power. I almost had the opportunity to drive her on a delivery run, a couple of years ago. However the gas turbines hadn't been surveyed for several years and couldn't have been used. As it turned out, the sale fell through and she went for scrap.


----------

